# Standing seam metal or membrane for 1.4/12 pitch shed roof?



## regulajo (Jun 7, 2007)

I am not sure which to use for the low pitch of my shed roof house. I am in a canyon with some high wind at times, and fair amount of snow in the winter. (could be a few feet). Any advise on which and why would be much appreciated.

The roof pitch is 1'4"/12'

The standing seam I am considering is a 24 guage structural steel roof with a 2" high seam.

Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Due to the winds and the snow, probably a fully adhered single ply membrane would be the best scenario.

That is almost dead level flat and wind could blow rain through the top j-channel if not installed perfectly correct and even snow and ice could back up and find all penetrations.

If you still decide to use the metal panel standing seam roof, have a 100 % coverage with the premium version of Grace Ice and Water shield under the panels and up along the wall tie in joints.

Ed


----------



## regulajo (Jun 7, 2007)

*Thansk Ed, any others?*

Ed,

Thanks for the reply, the proposal I have for the metal is with ice and water shield underneath the entire roof. 3600 sq. ft. 

Another consideration, which system would be better when used along with a rainwater collection tank?

Steve


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Will the water be used for potable consumption, or for watering needs?

Some single ply membranes "chalk" the exterior surface of the membrane. Is it unhealty? I don't know.

Conversely, I would only assume that a properly baked on finish on a high quality standing seam metal panel would not release its coating materials in such a manner, but that would best be answered by the manufacturer, once you establish what the waters ontended purpose is for.

Ed


----------



## regulajo (Jun 7, 2007)

Ed,

No it is not for postable use. It will be used for landscape irrigation, and possibly toilets and washing machine.

That is my only hesitation with the membrane roof. That, and my wife thinks they are inferior, like putting a plastic bag over the house. Ha!

Steve


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

In your area, check with Duro-Last, 1 (800) 248-0280 to find the local certified contractor/dealers who could provide you with 3 quotes.

I have found that to be an exceptionally good product.

Also, as an alternative, if you sustain heavy winds, consider a fully adhered EPDM, (Rubber) roof membrane. They also make them in a white membrane for better reflectivity and UV deflection.

Both the Duro-Last and the white EPDM are very bright on a sunny day, so if that will be an annoyance if their is a lower roof deck below some exterior windows, take that into consideration.

For a metal standing seam panel system in your area, contact Berridge Metal Corporation for a list of installers.

Ed


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Standing seam will not work for that low of a pitch. A metal roof would have to be flat locked and solder seams. there is lead in solder. In the carribean they used the roof water for drinking on some of the islands and they go with a PVC single ply like Sarnafil. it is a clean roof with heat welded seams and reflects the UV nicely.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Jim,

He already stated that the standing seam roof quote he was considering utilized a full coverage of Ice and Water Shield under the entire panel system.

Ed


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Im with jim on this one due to the slope.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Full Ice & water or not standing seam even with caulking in the double lock is not a good choice. over time its going to leak. Ice and water is great stuff but its not magic and is no substitute for proven common sence roofing practice. Also if you do a metal roof with full I&W you have to remember to install a slip sheet of red rosin paper as a buffer, otherwise with expansion and contraction the metal will buckel like crazy hell, and your joints will pop. Its a good idea to install rosin felt under all metal roofs.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Flatlock and solder. Jim is right again. I am thinking IWS would be destroyed under a soldered seam. 

What do you think, Jim? 

My metal installs are limited to about ten.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Aaron, you can solder it no problem with a rosin felt slip sheet. if not no way. it would bleed into the seam and contaminate your joint. We are old school and use irons. makes a better seam.

Rooferjim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I have never used the irons per say...the propane powered with no pot, yes, but not the old school hot pot type. Have done soem with torches, but usually on galv.


----------



## regulajo (Jun 7, 2007)

*Thanks to all...*

Guys,

Thanks for the informative discussion here, I don't know what rosen paper (felt) is, but I'm guessing it is something above the IW shield that the metal would not stick to.

The roof is 52' from the top to bottom end of the low slope, so oil canning on a long stetch like that is also a concern.

One of the installers in my area suggested an IB roof rather than an IPDM or TPO said it is weldable and repairable for a longer peroid of time by staying flexible for a longer time than TPO.

Wife still thinks a metal roof is best. It doesn't matter to me, I want the roof that will perform the best for us, and not give trouble.

Thanks again everyone,
Steve


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Red Rosin paper is a 3 foot wide roll of "butcher wrap" type paper. Just to keep from sticking together.

IB Roof Systems is a knock off of the Duro-Last that I mentioned earlier. Which ever company has more contractors in your area will probably determine which company will get you the best price.

Personally, I would go with the Duro-Last. They manufacture all their own components and have about a 30 year track record.

Ed


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

even better than Duo last look into Sarnafil or Cooley. PVC white heat welded membrane nice clean roof.

RooferJim


----------



## regulajo (Jun 7, 2007)

*Thanks again...what's the best membrane out there?*

Every roofer I talk to locally for bids, suggegts a membrane roof. So it looks like that is the answer, and we may reduce the pitch to about a 1/12.

I was told by one roofer that a Bitumen 2 ply roof is the best product, this is a comany who als installs the Sarnafil brand roof.

It's hard to know who to trust, since they obviously have the job of selling their product.

What is the best membrane roof one can have installed?

Thanks


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

A two ply modified bitumen roof is a good spec also, but does not offer the reflective and easy repair characteristics as a heat welable single ply system such as Duro-Last or or Ib Roof Systems does. 

Since that company offers both types of products, have then show you why they prefer the one system over the other and DEFINITELY go to and check out similar jobs such as yours that they have already completed and talk to those previous customers.

Ed


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

Sarnifil is without a doubt the best. It is also a clean roof unlike bitumen and will last at least three times longer.


http://www.sarnafilus.com/

 RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I have never personally worked with Sarnafil, but I have heard nothing but good reviews about the product and the type and quality of contractors they allow to be their certified installers. So, based on that information, I would defer to Jims better understanding of that product and at least say it would fall in the same quality of category as Duro-Last and IB Roof Systems.

Ed


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

The company that I work for used Sarnafil to line several pools in Barrow, Alaska. I personally have not used it , but it stands to reason if it holds water in then it should hold the water out.

Keith


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

That is exactly what the founder of Duro-Last felt back in the1970's. He ran a company called Tri-City vinyl, which manufactured swimming pool liners. 

Interesting biography about the man can be found on Google, by typing in John Burt, and then clicking on the link from Tri-City Vinyl at the top of the 1st search page.

I just happened to look it up yesterday. What a coincidence, huh?

Ed


----------

